#  ,  ,   >  ProLiant ML350 G3

## 4L1FL

ProLant ML350 G3.      3 , 2  .    ,2004 .  ,  ,    .      WinXP,  ,    .  ,  Win7,     ,  ,  ...      LAN .      ?   ....

----------


## R9UHN

20082

----------


## IG_58

-    PCI, .      - ,   -   .

----------


## 4L1FL

IG_58    .     ....     ....

RN3GP       ?

----------

